# Shimano E8000 Drive Unit firmware update



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

4.5.1 firmware just came out in the last week or so, not a big list of changes just bug fixes for a description. It may be placebo effect but I thought the motor was behaving much better in the 17-20 mph range with regards to providing/removing assist. Before I installed the update I always thought the bike was uneven with how it provided assist at 17-19 mph but now it seems much smoother about allowing speed to get close to 20 before letting off the assist.

edited to add, I removed the link to the firmware info page as it had strange characters embedded into it and looked dodgy.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

👍I’ll check it out. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Will install ASAP, thanks for heads up.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The behavior of the Shimano over 17 mpg is pretty awful. Basically it shuts down aggressively in Trail and Boost mode. Thus I can’t really ride close to 20mph with good assist.

So I end up just riding at 17 mph on my long road commutes to get to the trailhead. 

The new Levo does much better. It looks at how I’m riding in that range. If it seems that I’m not aggressively approaching 20mph, it lets me ride at 19-20mph with assist.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

How do I do the upgrade?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

E-tube app. Bluetooth to bike. Easy peazy.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> E-tube app. Bluetooth to bike. Easy peazy.


I'll try it now. I have three sheemano bikes here.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

fc said:


> I'll try it now. I have three sheemano bikes here.


I'll be curious to see how the etube app works with multiple bikes, I figured it was pin encoded to one bike but maybe you can have separate pins for each bike.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Zinfan said:


> I'll be curious to see how the etube app works with multiple bikes, I figured it was pin encoded to one bike but maybe you can have separate pins for each bike.


Only works with one bike. Wasted hours


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

The firmware update keeps hanging midway, which I know from other elec. devices, if you hang during update, it can brick the (insert iphone).
So frustrating-as if bikes didnt have enough issues, now im dealing with crashing firmware.

Also, as for the S-motor cutting out after 17, thats one of the reasons I like it over the Brose, these bikes do not need to be going any faster than they are.

Anyway, if anyone has remedy to fixing the crashed firmware update, let me know.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

stiksandstones said:


> The firmware update keeps hanging midway, which I know from other elec. devices, if you hang during update, it can brick the (insert iphone).
> So frustrating-as if bikes didnt have enough issues, now im dealing with crashing firmware.
> 
> Also, as for the S-motor cutting out after 17, thats one of the reasons I like it over the Brose, these bikes do not need to be going any faster than they are.
> ...


Dang, never had it happen to me. Do you have a bike shop nearby with the cables to hook up to the E8000? That would be another way to get the update installed.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Laptop to controller via USB cable.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I got the update done. Had to use a different phone for each bike. Pain.

More observations will follow but can definitely ride at 19 mph now on Trail mode. Used to be 17 mph before it started shutting down.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad to hear. Their app blows. I fiddled for awhile, finally got it done.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah the android app is a pain to use and needs a UI overhaul in the worst way. Having said that it has always worked for me on firmware updates (3 so far) so I can't complain too much. 

fc, glad to hear you might be finding the same performance change as I thought I found.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

fc said:


> I got the update done. Had to use a different phone for each bike. Pain.
> 
> More observations will follow but can definitely ride at 19 mph now on Trail mode. Used to be 17 mph before it started shutting down.


Did you try deleting the Bluetooth connection for the bike before connecting to the next bike?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Using iPhone, I’ve recently updated four demo e8000 bikes quick as a wink. Not locked to a single bike per app.


----------



## augsburg (Nov 17, 2014)

I've installed past firmware updates just fine, but I tried the latest update yesterday on my E-8000 and the phone app froze at 90%. (Phone is iPhone 8 Plus.) Now the bike has gone dark. The battery lights up when it is turned on, but the STEPS display is dark. Any ideas on how to wake the bike up?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

augsburg said:


> I've installed past firmware updates just fine, but I tried the latest update yesterday on my E-8000 and the phone app froze at 90%. (Phone is iPhone 8 Plus.) Now the bike has gone dark. The battery lights up when it is turned on, but the STEPS display is dark. Any ideas on how to wake the bike up?


Take it to your LBS. If they can reset Di2 systems, they can also reset the Steps system. I did the same a long time ago.


----------



## augsburg (Nov 17, 2014)

Turned out the crash I experienced during the E-Tube firmware update (via bluetooth on my phone) corrupted the E-8000 drive unit. LBS had to get the newer SM-PCE02 PC Interface "box" to connect and wake up and reprogram the drive unit. (Their older PC interface box would not do it.) 

Makes me wonder why Shimano could not have a simple reset button on the components to allow the owner to reset when the Bluetooth connection fails during a firmware update.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

augsburg said:


> Turned out the crash I experienced during the E-Tube firmware update (via bluetooth on my phone) corrupted the E-8000 drive unit. LBS had to get the newer SM-PCE02 PC Interface "box" to connect and wake up and reprogram the drive unit. (Their older PC interface box would not do it.)
> 
> Makes me wonder why Shimano could not have a simple reset button on the components to allow the owner to reset when the Bluetooth connection fails during a firmware update.


Reminds me of those old Windows Haikus.

A crash reduces

your expensive eBike

to a simple stone

- James Lopez (only he wrote computer)

My Haibike with Yamaha PW-SE doesn't seem to be customer-updateable at all; good for Shimano.


----------

